# help with mountain in vt



## LongStep (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey all. Im hoping someone may be able to help me in recognizing a distinct mountian in Vermont. I drive up 89 to williston quite often for work and about 10-15 miles south of exit 11 (first williston exit) there is a mountain with a oddly shaped crown and at the moment (as of today) has a pretty killer looking snow cap. Driving north about 10-15 south of exit 11 if you look to the left (west?) there is a great view of this mountain. Any help would be greatly apreciated and if anyone also knows any trails leading to the summit that would be cool to. Thanks ahead of time


Nick


----------



## marcski (Apr 20, 2007)

Would that be Camel's Hump?


----------



## LongStep (Apr 20, 2007)

i think that may be it. ill have to get a get mental image of it on the way home.


----------



## MarcHowes (Apr 22, 2007)

100% sure that was camels hump. I climbed it yesterday as well as saw it from the roads and the tiptop was completely white capped when the rest was nice and spruce green  The only other whitecapped mtn in VT is Mansfield which does not fit your description.


----------



## LongStep (Apr 23, 2007)

awesome!!! Im trying to familiarize myself with peaks that are clearly not like any other, and that is one of the coolest i have seen. How was the climb?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 23, 2007)

From what you describe it is definately Camels Hump. My fav Vermont mountain. I have hiked and photographed it for over 10 years. Little know fact Mt Ellen and Camels Hump on some topos have the same exact elevation 4083. Easy hike from the north via Honey Hollow Rd or from the west from Huntington or from the south on the Long Trail. You actually get a much better view of CH from I89 driving south  just past the Rest Stop just south of the Williston exit 

I think this is the view your talking about






here is a topo
http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?lat=44.31944&lon=-72.88667&datum=nad27&u=4&layer=DRG25&size=l&s=50


----------



## MarcHowes (Apr 24, 2007)

Here is a picture taken on Saturday from Mansfield  should look pretty similiar to what you saw minus the angle


----------



## LongStep (Apr 24, 2007)

MarcHowes said:


> Here is a picture taken on Saturday from Mansfield  should look pretty similiar to what you saw minus the angle



hard to not be jelous looking at these shots :smile: . must have been a blast. good shot too


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 25, 2007)

At a couple of spots on I-89 Camel's Hump looks quite spectacular for a peak close to the highway & with the river close by, there is a fair amount of elevataion gain from the River to the top.


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 25, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> You actually get a much better view of CH from I89 driving south  just past the Rest Stop just south of the Williston exit


Yep, love that view from the highway... very humpy:


----------

